# Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Don't Waste your time



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got this bundle of 25 with a humidor package from Thompson. The best thing about this is the band. Burn can be inconsistant with an ugly kind of...

Read the full review here: Don Lugo (Thompson Cigar) Robusto Cigar Review - Don't Waste your time


----------

